# Newest Edition



## Rebel Red (Jan 4, 2006)

Shes so cute....

We are planning on getting another golden but I'm not sure when thats going to be....I'm excited though...

Aleesha~


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice looking Lab there.....Labs were always my second choice, and even when we got Samson, I thought our next dog would be a yellow lab.... But I think Samson has convinced me that I just want another Golden.....


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

she looks great, sounds like she's settling in too


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

She is a beauty!*********


----------



## cosmomom (Aug 28, 2006)

I love black labs. They are such pretty dogs.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

: She's beautiful! I'm glad they were able to give her to someone they know and I'm glad she found such a great place to call home. I think labs and goldens are a terrific duo and both breeds come in so many different colors and shades...that way you can mix and match and never get bored


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

She's lovely. My son has a black lab and her coat is amazing-what a shine. I think the labs are so similiar to Goldens in temperment and intelligence-but, I'll always choose a golden as a pet. I'm so happy that Abby has come into your life. It's great for both of you!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Contratulations on the sweet puppy. She is lovely!!!


----------

